# Something I am sure many can relate to...



## Kangah (May 17, 2013)

I thought of this while trying to figure out how on Earth something I made months ago, actually works so I can make some changes...

Please tell me I am not the only one!


----------



## ZAX (May 19, 2013)

Do you mean that you can't believe you created such macro (The macro you're talking about) when you was a beginner??
Well for you're not the only one....
P.S:Nice with gandalf's photos from Lord of the rings (LOTR) I liked that movie BTW,How did you use images in your post?
Frodo....Err I mean ZAX


----------



## Kangah (May 19, 2013)

ZAX said:


> Do you mean that you can't believe you created such macro (The macro you're talking about) when you was a beginner??
> Well for you're not the only one....
> P.S:Nice with gandalf's photos from Lord of the rings (LOTR) I liked that movie BTW,How did you use images in your post?
> Frodo....Err I mean ZAX



Hi Zax, no I meant that when you create a complicated spreadsheet/macro and then you have to edit it many months later you can't remember how it works.

To use an image. You just use the insert image icon when creating your post, near the insert link icon.


----------



## ZAX (May 19, 2013)

Kangah said:


> Hi Zax, no I meant that when you create a complicated spreadsheet/macro and then you have to edit it many months later you can't remember how it works.
> 
> To use an image. You just use the insert image icon when creating your post, near the insert link icon.


Hhhhmmmm.No,Never happened to me 'cause I have absolutely no workbooks and never used one ACCEPT the one I help the forum members with 'cause you know,I'm a kid and I still don't need it.
Aaaaarrrrrrggggggghhhh,Thought the picture is NOT from the internet;I know how to insert an image from the internet


----------



## MARK858 (May 20, 2013)

> Aaaaarrrrrrggggggghhhh,Thought the picture is NOT from the internet;I know how to insert an image from the internet


Depends what you mean by the internet, you can post an image from a file hosting site but be careful of the rules ...

As Peter_SSs gently reminded me,,,



> But please note #7 of the Forum Rules, particularly paragraphs 2 and 3.



just depends how you are using the image


----------



## ZAX (May 21, 2013)

MARK858 said:


> Depends what you mean by the internet, you can post an image from a file hosting site but be careful of the rules ...
> 
> As Peter_SSs gently reminded me,,,
> 
> ...


I saw the thread where Peter_SSs noted you when you inserted image with link and download option and whatever,My problem that I'm looking for a EASY-SAFE Website to download my photos....
Can you show me a link to an EASY-SAFE website??


----------



## taurean (May 21, 2013)

ZAX said:


> Hhhhmmmm.No,Never happened to me 'cause I have absolutely no workbooks and never used one *ACCEPT* the one I help the forum members with 'cause you know,I'm a kid and I still don't need it.


I think you wanted to say 'EXCEPT'


----------



## ZAX (May 21, 2013)

taurean said:


> I think you wanted to say 'EXCEPT'


 wooops,thanx for correcting my typo,But I think anyone can know that I mean Except!


----------

